# AGA Billet Aluminum Power Steering Reservoir



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35PhqCvJfrg

All German Auto, known for their innovative repair kits like the AGA N62 Valve Stem Seal Tool Kit and AGA N62 Cooling Pipe, has another must have kit for your bimmer. If your BMW is more then a few years old then you know that plastic parts under the hood are a weak spot. AGA has created an unique product to replace the plastic power steering reservoir with a sexy billet aluminum version. Giving you performance and peace of mind.

*Problem:*
The power steering reservoir is plastic and has very low heat dissipation. As a result, the steering system overheats if the car is driven hard. Even if driven normal in warm climates, the system runs hot causing the life of the steering component to be reduced.

*Solution:*
All German Auto has developed a billet 6061 aluminum power steering reservoir. The billet finned design offers superior heat dissipation over the stock reservoir. The internal replaceable high flow filter offers better than stock filtration with less back pressure.

*Benefit:*
This AGA power steering reservoir is a direct bolt in part that installs in minutes. It lowers the power steering system temperature significantly, extends power steering component life, prevents steering fluid from overheating in hard driving conditions, and has a replaceable filter.

With fitment for almost every BMW, this is an upgrade you don't want to pass on. The price is $289 or $299 depending on the model of your BMW. To receive more information or to place an order visit: http://www.agatools.com/part/bmw-power-steering-reservoir

*BMW Billet Power Steering Reservoir fitment guide*


----------

